

Would love thoughts on new messaging-gaming hybrid app called HYNT - mistermedici
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hynt/id935267032?ls=1&mt=8

======
mistermedici
Hey guys, just (finally) got this onto the app store. It is a way to send
timed + gated messages. Users can time their messages for delivery in the
future, or require N number of users (3 in v1) to join in, in order to reveal
the message The idea is to build in social / casual game mechanics into
messaging. I'm humbly requesting any thoughts on design, idea, and anything
else. Thanks!

